# Frankie Boyle - Cardiff St Davids Hall



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

This is a long shot but I thought i'd try.......

I have got two tickets to see Frankie Boyle at St Davids Hall Cardiff on Sunday 31/10/10

The problem I have is that my mate has decided to get married on the same day  so I cant go to the show.

*Frankie is also performing on the Saturday night (30/10/10) so what I was hoping is that there is somebody on here that has tickets for the Saturday night and cant go but would like to do a swap for my Sunday tickets?*

Like I said its a long shot but I got to try 

Cheers,
Matt

P.s No offers to buy the tickets as I already have sold them to a guy at work if I cant swap them.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

i wish couldnt get any dates 

got peter kay for sept

oh and going to see ricky again 19th april:argie:

woo hoo


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

Well I really dont want to sell the tickets but if I can swap for the Saturday I am going to have to sell.


Got tickets to see "Jason Mansford" in Oct aswell, he's pretty good.

I wanted to see Peter Kay, just wasnt quick enough to get the tickets


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

weres jason in october cia??????? do you know if theres any left

if you cant swap em m8

think of me:wave:


----------

